#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Is investment banking is a good career?

## Bhavya

Investment banking is not just a high-paying job but a high-pressure and high-stakes career. According to a survey, 44% of graduates who joined investment banking straight after their university left their job within three years. What do you think is investment banking is a good career? What are the pros and cons of the job?

----------

